# Molen-Angeln in Bella Italia



## Fanski0186 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen...

da dies mein erster Post ist... Vorab noch kurz zu mir... 
Ich heiße Marco.. bin 33 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Schwarzwald... 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mit dem angeln angefangen und meist auf Zander geangelt... 

Nächstes Jahr im Juni gehen wir 3 Wochen nach Italien.. Nähe Cavallino/Jesolo falls das jmd was sagt...

Habe nun schon einiges über das angeln im Meer gelesen.. allerdings meist Brandungsangeln vom Ufer aus... Ich würde aber gerne von der Mole / Wellenbrecher aus angeln.. auf Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht... Aber so gezielt wird das eh nicht gehen...

Aktuell angel ich mit der Balzer Edition IM-12 Pro Staff Zander 53 Länge 2,68m, WG 21-53g

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob die Angel passt bzgl. Größe und Wurfgewicht... oder ob ich eher eine 3,00m Angel mit 50-100g WG brauche... Eine Salzwasser Rolle brauche ich auf alle Fälle denk ich... So ne 4000er hab ich gelesen... 

Hab Mal folgende Rute online angeschaut...

    Balzer Steckrute Norway Safari Baltik Pilk 155 Länge 2,75m 60€

    Balzer Steckrute Magna Nordic Baltic Jigger 160 Länge 2,85m, Wurfgewicht 60-160g 52€

    DAM Steckrute Steelpower Red G2 Shad & Pilk Länge 3,00m 44€

    Balzer Steckrute Edition 71° North 3.0 Baltic Sea Distance Länge 3,15m Wurfgewicht 30-125g 95€

    Daiwa Steckrute BG Pilk Länge 3,00m Wurfgewicht 50-150g 67€

    World Fishing Tackle Steckrute Pro Salt Baltic Pilk Länge 3,00m Wurfgewicht 40-150g 50€

    Daiwa Spinrute Lexa 2,50m 70€

Was meint Ihr dazu? Hat jmd Erfahrung mit den Ruten? Würde diese in Deutschland dann natürlich weiter verwenden.. vll auf Karpfen oder Wels? 

Vll habt ihr sonst noch Tipps fürs Molen-Angeln oder es war Mal jemand in Cavallino/Jesolo zum angeln? 

Vielen Dank euch schonmal.. 

Petri Heil und einen schönen Abend..

Gruß Marco


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

Vergiss die Pilkruten. Hol dir eine Heavy Feeder Rute. 180g wg. Die kannst du dann auch wunderbar bei dir zuhause nutzen. 
Cormoran hat/hatte mal die Bullfighter mit richtig grossen Ringen an der Spitze.
Ich selbst fische in der Türkei immer eine Sänger Heavy feeder in 390cm. 
Vergiss die Brandungs Vorfächer die es hier gibt. Viel zu grob. Tagsüber Haken Größe 6 und  kleiner. Nachts kann es größer sein. Aber dann mit Stahl davor. 
Top Köder in Reihenfolge
1 Muscheln 
2 fettige Fischfetzen( Makrele. Sardine...)
3Puten oder Hähnchenstreifen. 
4 Tintenfisch. 
Alle Köder mit Baitgum wickeln und hakenbogen komplett frei lassen. 

Fürs Spinnfischen:
Da passt deine Rute einigermaßen 

Fingerlange Schlanke wobbler. Flachlaufend. Farben Blau, Grün, Weiß und Schwarz. Wobei bei mir weiß die meisten Fische brachte. Auch hier Stahl davor. Mit Barracuda ist immer mal zu rechnen. 
Zocker werden auch viel gefischt und dann von 10-40g. 

Hornhecht kann man ignorieren. Die meisten Arten im Mittelmeer werden kaum 50cm. 

!!!!!! ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!!! 

  !!!!!!! PETERMÄNCHEN, DRACHENKÖPFE, 
             KUGELFISCH!!!!!!!!!!! 

     !!!!! NICHT ANFASSEN!!!!!! 

Mache dich mit diesen Arten vertraut. Sie kommen oft im Mittelmeer vor und sind wirklich gefährlich. Im BESTEN Fall endet der Urlaub im Krankenhaus. Im schlimmsten Fall lebenslange Folgeschäden des Nervensystems. Todesfälle gibt's auch. Wenn auch  seltener heutzutage. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß. Angeln im Mittelmeer 
bringt wirklich viel Spaß und hat eine breite Palette von Fischen die man fangen kann. 
Ich habe dort schon wirklich tolle Fische vom Ufer erwischt. Z. B. Einen 4,3kg Wolf


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

hi,
als kind und jugendlicher haben wir dort immer urlaub gemacht und auch immer geangelt! Schau dir bitte mal google earth an und du wirst in der nähe einen geniale angelmöglichkeit finden!


----------



## Fanski0186 (29. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten...

@ SiggiSorglos: Das mit der Feederrute finde ich erstmal ne gute Idee... Denke da muss dann noch ein Blei irgendwo an den Futterkorb damit es nicht wegschwimmt oder? Kenn mich da noch nicht aus... Und muss es wirklich so ne 3,9m Rute sein?  mit welcher Rolle dann? Zum angeln auf Wels, Karpfen, Hecht ist die dann aber zu langsam oder?

@ nostradamus: echt? Wo genau? Dachte an die Wellenbrecher? Sind da auf dem Sant Angelo.. gibt's da auch nen Angelladen oder so in der Umgebung für die Köder etc?


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Schau dir mal google an und dann sollte dir doch einiges dort klar werden! 
fiume Sile u.a. 
Lido die Venezia -- > Lagune von Venedig
Massen an Kanäle..... . 

Rute
Sollte mindestens die 3,90m sein, wenn nicht sogar eher 4,20m. Rute sollte schon eine gute Qualität haben!


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

Also meine Rute hat damals 36€ gekostet.
100g Blei sollten meistens reichen. Es ist nicht verkehrt wenn das Blei langsam über den Grund rollt. Vielleicht noch ein 120g Krallenblei dann biste bei starker Welle einigermaßen save. 
Die Länge ist schon wichtig damit die Schnur über die rollende Welle gehoben wird. 
Eine Rolle mit einer möglichst großen Spule. 
Damit kannst du auch vom Ufer fischen.
Als Ständer kannst dir vor Ort einfach ein ein stk KGRohr aus Baumarkt holen. 
Naturköder fangen im MM auf jeden Fall besser als Kunstköder. 

Vergiss das mit Wels. Da brauchst du nunmal extra Ruten. Und jeder der was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung vom fischen und noch nie 1m Fisch in der Strömung gehabt. 
Auf Karpfen würde das gehen. 
Ich selbst würde keine richtig teure Rute nehmen. Das Salzwasser setzt der Rute schon zu.


----------



## Fanski0186 (29. Dezember 2019)

OK... Habe die Cormoran Bull Fighter Feeder Rute gefunden...
Gibt's als 3,90m mit 50-160 / 60-180 / 80-230g WG... Die größte dann oder? 
Kannst mir auch ne Rolle empfehlen...? 

Stell mir das echt noch komisch vor da auf der Mole mit dem Riesenteil.. Und da werf ich ja nur unmittelbar paar Meter hinter die Steine dann, oder? 

Das mit dem KG Rohr ist auch ne super Idee...


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

Die Männer hier haben schon absolut Recht! Was willst du auf der Mole mit einer Pilkrute !
Ne Feeder ist schon gut dafür! Das Modell mit dem WG 60 - 180 wäre schon gut ,kannst du auch Zuhause an Flüssen gut nutzen! 
Allerdings für paar Euro mehr bekämmst du von Cormoran die GF Feeder, die ist ne Nummer besser noch. 
Guck auf jeden Fall, das du eine Salzwasser feste Rolle bekommst und nach Gebrauch immer gut abwaschen .

LG Michael


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

Du musst ja nicht unbedingt an der Mole fischen. Wie das aussieht wäre mir egal. Mit der Rute kannst dann überall fischen. Ich würde die schwerste nehmen. Dann kannst du auch mal nachts nen Köfi rauswerfen. Wo du hin wirfst musst halt schauen. Das kann dir so keiner sagen.
Als Faustregel. Unterbrechung von Strukturen zieht Fisch an. Das kann alles mögliche sein. 

Rolle kannst ne 6000er Freilauf nehmen. 
Und wie Michael schon sagte. End weder Edelstahl Lager oder versiegelte.

Köder holste vom Fischmarkt. Da kannst du dann auch mal sehen was in der Gegend schwimmt. 
Und unterhalte dich mit einheimischen. Angler sind ja gesellige Leute.


----------



## Fanski0186 (29. Dezember 2019)

Überragend... Vielen Dank Leute... Werde jetzt Mal die Tage bisschen im Internet suchen... Ist ja noch Zeit bis Juni


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Also meine Rute hat damals 36€ gekostet.


Hi Sigi,
die leute in Ägypten, philippinen in Afrika etc angeln mit Schnüren und die kosten nur wenige Euro. Macht es Spaß? Fangen sie damit große Fische? Doch eher weniger.... .
Man sollte schon etwas wert auf Qualität legen, zumal wenn man große Fische erwarten kann. 

Schau dir mal die drei von mir genannten Sachen an und du wirst sehen, dass du dort mega viel angelalternativen hast! Angelgeschäfte solltest du auch noch vor Ort finden!  
Die Angel nicht mit zu viel Wurfgewicht wählen, da sonst das angeln auf kleinere Fische kein Spaß macht! 

Ich pers. würde überlegen ob man nicht etwas geld nimmt und einen Tag auf Thun raus fährt... . 
Mario


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

Qualität und Preis sind 2 verschiedne Dinge. Die Sänger Rute ist für die Klasse absolut ok. Sie hat ein enormes Rückgrat.
Die Ringe Rosten nicht weg und die Einlagen werden nicht Stumpf. Die Rute ist schon wirklich alt. Hat einige Urlaube mit gemacht und ihre Fische gefangen. Sie war in Italien. Frankreich, Türkei, Norwegen. 
Sie hat viel mitgemacht und das obwohl sie gerade in Italien am Po nicht gerade pfleglich behandelt wurde.

Klar würde eine Ul Rute mehr Spaß bringen. Aber er fährt in den Urlaub. Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten. Vielleicht hat er nicht viel Platz. 

Wo ich das erste mal in der Türkei war wurde ich am Anfang belächelt von den einheimischen. Die genau wie du beschrieben hast mit leinen und kurzen Ruten im Flutsaum gefischt haben. 
Das hatte sich aber sehr schnell erledigt als die gesehen haben das man 80m weit draußen  um einiges größere Fische fangen konnte. 
Und das geht nunmal nur mit entsprechender Ruten Länge und wg. 

Offshore wäre bestimmt mal cool aber für Thun ist das noch etwas zu früh. Die kommen doch etwas später wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe(August September) kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch jemand der lieber länger spart und wenigstens etwas mittelpreisiges käuft .Auf dauer gesehen immer die bessere und günstigere Lösung. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Qualität und Preis sind 2 verschiedne Dinge. Die Sänger Rute ist für die Klasse absolut ok. Sie hat ein enormes Rückgrat.
> Die Ringe Rosten nicht weg und die Einlagen werden nicht Stumpf. Die Rute ist schon wirklich alt. Hat einige Urlaube mit gemacht und ihre Fische gefangen. Sie war in Italien. Frankreich, Türkei, Norwegen.
> Sie hat viel mitgemacht und das obwohl sie gerade in Italien am Po nicht gerade pfleglich behandelt wurde.
> 
> ...



Wenn es um den Platz geht, hat Daiwa auch Teleskop Feederruten im Programm, die sind absolut brauchbar .

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

schliesse mich Michael an! Man kann vieles, ob es halt Spaß macht ist die andere Frage! 

Kauf eine gescheite Feederrute und du hast ruhe und du hast spaß und kannst sie auch auf Zander etc. fischen! 
Wie gesagt man kann mit einer Wallerrute Köfis fangen oder halt mit einer Match. beides ist möglich... .

Ich nehme meine teuren Feederruten auch in den urlaub mit bzw. fliege mit ihnen um die Welt und ihnen geht es gut und ich habe dort auch spaß ... .
Ein satz noch zu Italien, Spanien etc.  --> Warum soll ich tagsüber mit einer feederrute fischen, mit der das angeln keinen Spaß macht?! Ist doch ansich quatsch! Abends werden dann die teueren Wallerruten präsentiert... . Wallerruten sollen möglichst toll sien und der rest ist egal! Diese logik habe ich noch nie verstanden!  

Zum Thema
Was er will muss allerdings der Themenstarter wissen!
Schau dich einfach mal bei Browning um.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

So eine Feederrute kann schon universell eingesetzt werden! 
Und an der Adria kann die schon einige Fische bringen. 
Es gibt wenn es unbedingt preiswert sein soll, von Mitchell Tele Brandungsruten 4,20 Meter WG 130 Gramm .
Hatte ich am Mittelmeer auch schon erfolgreich im Einsatz. 
Aber die Feederruten kann man Zuhause natürlich auch gut brauchen! 

LG Michael


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

An Nord und Ostsee fischt man ja auch mit "Knüppel" auf fische die nicht ansatzweise die Rute beanspruchen. Das ist ja nunmal dem nötigen Gewicht geschuldet.

Ich habe "günstige" Walleruten die Passion Serie. Von denen hat noch keine Schlapp gemacht. Und den Urfisch hat sie auch überlebt.

Aber wir ihr schon sagt. Der themenstarter muss das ja entscheiden. 
Ich denke aber das ihm das am Anfang sowieso spass machen wird. Egal wie groß die ersten Fische sind. 
Die ersten Meerbrassen waren bei mir Handgross. Ich habe mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel.
Die Feederrute ist halt einfach ein super Kompromiss zwischen den harten Brandungstecken und zu kurzen Ruten. Und er kann damit da er ja aus dem Schwarzwald kommt auch mal im Hauptstrom von Rhein und Co auf Z. B. Barber fischen. Da muss er ja nunmal auch ganz schöne Gewichte anhängen.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

Sigi warst du schon da und hast da geangelt? Falls ja wie oft?


----------



## Fanski0186 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke ich werde mich für eine Zwischenlösung entscheiden... Denke es wird eine Feederrute mit 3,90m und so 60-180g WG werden die etwas hochwertiger ist.. also so zwischen 50-100 euro... Dann ne 6000er Rolle dazu und los geht's...


----------



## SiggiSorglos (29. Dezember 2019)

Wichtig sind wirklich Grosse Ringe. Die Standard Ringe sind zu klein. Wenn du durchziehen willst musst du Schlagschnur vorknoten. Da machen kleine Ringe Probleme. Dazu kommt das sich bei etwas Strömung immer feines Zeug an der Schnur festsetzt. Das verstopft die kleinen Ringe sofort. Und wenn das passiert hast du garantiert kein Bock mehr.

Geh in nen größeren Laden und schau dich um.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

viel spaß


----------



## SiggiSorglos (30. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Sigi warst du schon da und hast da geangelt? Falls ja wie oft?



Nicht in der Adria. Aber am Mittelmeer schon öfter Frankreich Italien Türkei. Das angeln 8m Mittelmeer unterscheidet sich nicht viel von Land zu Land. Im Prinzip machen alle einheimischen das selbe. Bis auf ein paar Feinheiten. Und die Zielfische sind im großen und ganzen die gleichen.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Nicht in der Adria. Aber am Mittelmeer schon öfter Frankreich Italien Türkei. Das angeln 8m Mittelmeer unterscheidet sich nicht viel von Land zu Land. Im Prinzip machen alle einheimischen das selbe. Bis auf ein paar Feinheiten. Und die Zielfische sind im großen und ganzen die gleichen.



das habe ich mir schon gedacht! 
Mittelmeer ist halt nicht die adria! 
Viel Spaß


----------



## SiggiSorglos (30. Dezember 2019)

Aber Kroatien ist Adria. Und da wird genauso gefischt.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2019)

du hast natürlich absolut recht. Sydney liegt auch am Meer und da wird auch so gefischt


----------



## SiggiSorglos (30. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> du hast natürlich absolut recht. Sydney liegt auch am Meer und da wird auch so gefischt


Total überflüssig der Kommentar. 

Jede Fischart hat nunmal ihre Eigenarten. Eine Forelle kann man vom Prinzip immer gleich fangen. Egal wo auf der Welt. 
Ein Wolfsbarsch aus Frankreich Italien Kroatien oder sonstwo hat auch im großen und ganzen die selben Verhaltensweise. 
Und da das Mittelmeer von den Arten her ein großes Biotop ist kann man auch das Verhalten übertragen. Ausnahmen bilden nur Übergangsbereiche wie z. B zum Atlantik wo sich die Bereiche vermischen  und überschneiden. 

Wünsche dem themenstarter viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Lese dich noch mehr Schlau. Leih dir vielleicht auch mal ein Buch über Mittelmeerfische und hol dir Infos von einheimischen. Dann bist auch erfolgreich. 

Vorsicht Meeresangeln macht süchtig.


----------



## Bocinegro (30. Dezember 2019)

Moinmoin, 

da hau ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu  , ich nutze von Häfen Molen und von Wellenbrecher Steinpackungen sehr gerne Karpfen Ruten in 2,5lbs.  Haben sehr gute Kraftreserven und und sind schön weich um brachiale Bisse Fluchten und Kopf Schüttler aus zu bremsen. Auch ihre Wurf Eigenschaften erscheinen mir dafür Ideal (fragile Köder und leichte Montagen) lassen sich damit gut auf Distanz bringen. Da es aber eine ziemliche Tortur fürs Material ist rate ich von sehr teuren Ruten eher ab.
Meine ersten Ruten die ich dafür nutzte(DAIWA Black Widow) sind Mittlerweile 10 Jahre im Einsatz, sind auch mehrfach neu Beringt und auch Rollen Halter habe ich schon getauscht, aber die Blanks haben eben nach unzähligen Drills mein volles Vertrauen. Wenn ich damit Groß Fisch drille nehmen die mit Angler Abstand aus Angst da fliegt gleich alles um die Ohren.  
Zum Thema Freilauf Rolle möchte ich auch noch was los werden. Ich habe selber diverse Freilauf Rollen in Benutzung. Muss aber sagen das ich einige Fische durch den Freilauf verloren habe. Grund dafür war ein rasanter einstieg, da sind schnell (10- 20m von der Rolle in Sekunden) dann kurzer Richtungswechsel des Fisches, Schnur läuft nicht mehr ab aber Freilauf dreht nach. Resultat ist dann eine unschöne Perücke. Mit Glück reist beim nächsten Anlauf dann die Schnur, hab aber auch erlebt wie die Angel auch samt Rod-Pot mit einer weiteren Angel drauf im Meer verschwand, Der arme Jung(ca16j) hat fast geheult, dafür hat er lange gespart. Er tat mir so leid das ich ihm meine Rute in die Hand gedrückt hab und dann Heim bin mein Tauch Zeug hohlen. Habe alles wieder bergen können. Dafür braucht es keine Giganten ein 5kg Bonito oder Sierra schafft das locker, da müssen nur paar ungünstige Faktoren zusammen spielen. Zeit zum reagieren bleibt da nur wenig. Offener Rollen Bügel und ein wie auch immer gearteter Schnur Clip ist nach meiner Erfahrung die bessere Wahl. Ruten sollten immer irgendwie gesichert sein, auf den Steinpackungen haben sich 50cm PVC tubes als Rutenhalter bewährt, die ich mit Hilfe von Draht oder Kabelbinder an den Hebe Ösen der Steinblöcke befestige, oder eben Tief in der Steinpackung verkeile.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Fanski0186 (31. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die wirklich vielen Tipps und Ratschläge... Werde mich auf jeden Fall noch mehr in das Thema rein lesen... Freue mich aber schon wie Sau auf den Trip und den ersten Test... Werde sicher schnell eigene Erfahrungen machen und mich auch mit den anderen da dann austauschen..

Wie gesagt.. vielen Dank euch und einen guten Rutsch heute Abend ...


----------



## Waller Michel (31. Dezember 2019)

Dafür sind wir doch da um uns auszutauschen! 
Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ins angeljahr 2020 und danke für den schönen Thread !

LG Michael 

PS : es freut mich immer wenn man bei einer Frage mal eine Resonanz auf die Antwort bekommt


----------



## SiggiSorglos (31. Dezember 2019)

Fanski0186 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen für die wirklich vielen Tipps und Ratschläge... Werde mich auf jeden Fall noch mehr in das Thema rein lesen... Freue mich aber schon wie Sau auf den Trip und den ersten Test... Werde sicher schnell eigene Erfahrungen machen und mich auch mit den anderen da dann austauschen..
> 
> Wie gesagt.. vielen Dank euch und einen guten Rutsch heute Abend ...



Immer gerne. Und nicht aufgeben. Mein erster Wolf ließ neun Tage auf sich warten. Und dann bei 1m Welle 2 m vom Ufer. 

In dem Sinne guten Rutsch


----------



## afbaumgartner (21. Januar 2020)

Zwar schon ein paar Tage alt der Thread und nein, ich bin kein Adria-Angler, sondern angle im nördlichen Ionischen Meer südlich der Adria.
Ich schließe mich SiggiSorglos an, dass es da Überschneidungen und viele Parallelen von Gebiet zu Gebiet am Mittelmeer gibt.
Und mein letztes Outing: Ich bin kein eingefleischter Brandungsangler.
Ich rate Urlaubsanglern am Mittelmeer eigentlich zu etwas ganz anderem, nämlich dem Posenangeln, egal ob Bolognese oder Match.
Das ist ein überschaubarer Bereich wofür fast jeder Süßwasserangler zumindest eine Grundausrüstung zu Hause liegen hat.
Für einen Urlaubseinsatz müssen es auch keine dedizierte Salzwasserrolle und Rute sein, zum Abschuss gut reinigen und die Rolle warten und das Ding ist gegessen.
Das Zielfischspektrum reicht von Wölfen und Meeräschen bis zu vielen Meerbrassenarten.
Beim strategischen Fischen mit Anfüttern holt man den Fisch zu sich und sucht ihn nicht.
Und ne Halbkilodorade am 0,16er Vorfach ist schon guter Sport.
Maden als Köder findet man in den örtlichen Angelgeschäften.
Tight lines! Baumi


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Februar 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich SiggiSorglos an, dass es da Überschneidungen und viele Parallelen von Gebiet zu Gebiet am Mittelmeer gibt.
> Und mein letztes Outing: Ich bin kein eingefleischter Brandungsangler.
> Ich rate Urlaubsanglern am Mittelmeer eigentlich zu etwas ganz anderem, nämlich dem Posenangeln, egal ob Bolognese oder Match.


Da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine Brandungsrute ist vor allem für bessere bzw. größere Fänge im Mittelmeer meines Erachtens nach unerlässlich.

Ich fische am Mittelmeer mit einer 0,23-0,57er Keule und Gewichten zwischen 80-160Gramm (in 90% der Fälle mit 120-140Gramm) also Quasi genau wie bei uns an der Ostsee. Unterschiedlich sind eigentlich nur die Vorfächer, wo die Mundschnüre wesentlich dünner gewählt werden 0,20-0,25 (0,30 im Maximum), die Hakengrößen wesentlich kleiner sind (4-8 beim richtigen Brandeln mit Clips, denn sie müssen auch halten und nicht aufbiegen und trotzdem schlank sein) und komplett ohne Perlen gefischt wird.
Bait Elastic und eine Wickelnadel sind Pflicht!
Die Köder halten Aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit (Bibi´s/Muscheln/Sardinenfilets) und/oder den dünnen Mundschnüren und kleinen Haken ansonsten nicht und verabschieden sich ansonsten beim Wurf. Einzig Seeringelwürmer halten wie bei uns, falls die mal Vorrätig sind....

Auch hier beginnt man am (späten) Nachmittag mit dem Angeln und kann die ganze Nacht durch fischen.

Rutenständer braucht man am Strand in jedem Fall. An Molen bieten sich meist Möglichkeiten die Ruten entsprechend fest abzustellen aber es gibt auch welche, die keine Möglichkeiten bieten.

Das schöne ist immer, das selbst viele Locals dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, was man da für Fische fängt. Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist die Tatsache, das so wenige Locals das Brandungsangeln überhaupt richtig betreiben und sich die meisten mit den gestippten (meist kleinen) Fischen zufrieden geben. Jedenfalls habe ich in den ganzen Jahren nur drei mal "richtige" Brandungsangler mit entsprechendem Eqipment gesehen. Die sind dann aber genau so verrückt wie wir hier, basteln am Strand Vorfächer etc.
Bei einem habe ich sogar ein Lift-System gesehen, 1:1 wie bei uns an der Ostsee mit Impact-Shield, da war ich bissel sprachlos. 

Die Angelei, wie Du sie beschreibst bringt Fisch, auch mal einen besseren aber mit richtigem (etwas abgewandeltem) Brandungsangeln fängt man die großen Fische.


Liebe Grüße und Viel Erfolg

Mefospezi


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine Brandungsrute ist vor allem für bessere bzw. größere Fänge im Mittelmeer meines Erachtens nach unerlässlich.
> 
> Ich fische am Mittelmeer mit einer 0,23-0,57er Keule und Gewichten zwischen 80-160Gramm (in 90% der Fälle mit 120-140Gramm) also Quasi genau wie bei uns an der Ostsee. Unterschiedlich sind eigentlich nur die Vorfächer, wo die Mundschnüre wesentlich dünner gewählt werden 0,20-0,25 (0,30 im Maximum), die Hakengrößen wesentlich kleiner sind (4-8 beim richtigen Brandeln mit Clips, denn sie müssen auch halten und nicht aufbiegen und trotzdem stark sein) und komplett ohne Perlen gefischt wird.
> Bait Elastic und eine Wickelnadel sind Pflicht!
> ...



Also finde ich auch! 
Mit ner Brandungsrute bis 200 Gramm WG ,als Reiserute auch als Telerute ist man auf jeden Fall gut aufgestellt! 
Ne Heavy Feeder oder Karofenrute würde ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt zweckenfremden ,wenn es natürlich auch funktionieren würde. 

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2020)

Zunächst räts du zu einer Feederrute,
hast ja selbst eine Feederrute schon im Mittelmeer erfolgreich eingesetzt:



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Männer hier haben schon absolut Recht! Was willst du auf der Mole mit einer Pilkrute !
> Ne Feeder ist schon gut dafür! Das Modell mit dem WG 60 - 180 wäre schon gut ,kannst du auch Zuhause an Flüssen gut nutzen!
> Allerdings für paar Euro mehr bekämmst du von Cormoran die GF Feeder, die ist ne Nummer besser noch.
> Guck auf jeden Fall, das du eine Salzwasser feste Rolle bekommst und nach Gebrauch immer gut abwaschen .
> ...





Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Platz geht, hat Daiwa auch Teleskop Feederruten im Programm, die sind absolut brauchbar .
> 
> LG Michael





Waller Michel schrieb:


> So eine Feederrute kann schon universell eingesetzt werden!
> Und an der Adria kann die schon einige Fische bringen.
> Es gibt wenn es unbedingt preiswert sein soll, von Mitchell Tele Brandungsruten 4,20 Meter WG 130 Gramm .
> Hatte ich am Mittelmeer auch schon erfolgreich im Einsatz.
> ...



und plötzlich räts du von einer Feedrrute ab:



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also finde ich auch!
> Mit ner Brandungsrute bis 200 Gramm WG ,als Reiserute auch als Telerute ist man auf jeden Fall gut aufgestellt!
> Ne Heavy Feeder oder Karofenrute würde ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt zweckenfremden ,wenn es natürlich auch funktionieren würde.
> 
> LG Michael



Schon erstaunlich ...


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Februar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zunächst räts du zu einer Feederrute,
> hast ja selbst eine Feederrute schon im Mittelmeer erfolgreich eingesetzt:
> 
> 
> ...



Von der Mole ,ja hab ich auch schon!
Aber nicht an der normalen Küste ! Zumal eine Teleskop Brandungsrute nicht die Welt kostet ......hab auch geschrieben es funktioniert zweckentfremdet. ...mir geht es aber auch ums Salzwasser an der Feederrute ,dann lieber ne Brandungsrute damit belasten, so hatte ich das gemeint!
Ne 180 Gramm heavy Feeder funktioniert natürlich auch gut !
Wenn 14' Lang selbstverständlich auch vom Strand gut !
So meinte ich das!
Feederrute auch deshalb, weil der TE ja die Rute Zuhause im Schwarzwald weiter verwenden wollte ! Trotzdem ist es halt nur ein Kompromiss! 

LG


----------



## afbaumgartner (6. Februar 2020)

Weshalb rate ich zum Posenangeln? Urlauber sind in der Regel mit Kind und Kegel unterwegs und kennen auch die Gewässer nicht.
Sie haben sehr beschränkte Stunden Zeit, das Wasser zu erkunden.
Grundfischen mit der Brandungsausrüstung ist da i.d.R. ein Schuss ins Blaue.
Posenangeln wird strategisch betrieben und führt mit Anfüttern zum Erfolg.
Es gibt in Italien sicherlich viele Kleinfischverwerter unter den Posenanglern, aber eben auch die Bolognesecracks, die ordentlich große Fische fangen.
Zudem ist das Angeln mit der Pose i.d.R einfach kurzweiliger, als der Ansitz mit der Brandungsrute.
Waller Michel, was ist denn "normale" Küste?
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## Mefospezialist (6. Februar 2020)

afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Zudem ist das Angeln mit der Pose i.d.R einfach kurzweiliger, als der Ansitz mit der Brandungsrute.


Word!
Liegt halt immer daran, was man möchte. 
Ist man mit Kids unterwegs, ist ein Frequenzangeln immer das spannendere. Das ist bei meinem Sohn das gleiche, gibt es keine Frequenz verliert er schnell die Lust. 

Weiterer Vorteil ist eben das Tackle, was nicht sonderlich umfangreich ausfallen muss. Eine kurz geteilte Telerute, die in jeden Koffer paast, ein paar Posen und Bleischrote, ein paar Vorfächer und fertig. Mehr braucht man dafür ja nicht.
Da ist es schon deutlich mehr, was man an Brandungstackle benötigt. 
Deshalb kann man das ganze auch immer nur für seinen eigenen Anspruch passend machen.

Will man selektiv auf größere Fische angeln oder die Chance große zu erwischen deutlich erhöhen, dann würde ich aus gemachter Erfahrung immer zum Brandungsangeln raten.
Will man Frequenz oder ist mit Kindern unterwegs, hat nicht viel Zeit und kann immer nur zwischendurch angeln, weil die Frau sonst Streß macht, dann ist das leichte Tackle besser. 

Grüße Mefospezi


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
Freunde von mir angeln schon seit Jahren in Jeselo. Nach deren Meinung sind dort die Doraden und Marmorbrassen Brandungsangler am
erfolgreichsten. 
Dort ist es flach, sandig und Weite zählt. 
Bibi ist der Köder der Wahl, Sardine, Miesmuschel oder auch Napfschnecken weitere Alternativen. Darüber hinaus gehen noch unzählige weitere Köder.

Google Maps  hast du je schon geschaut: https://www.google.com/maps/@45.536241,12.6244038,16178m/data=!3m1!1e3

Die geilere Karte ist diese hier: https://webapp.navionics.com/maps/#boating@11&key=gzqtG}oykA




Hier noch 2wei Videos  Jeselo:











lg


----------



## hans albers (22. Februar 2020)

ne feeder rute und eine spinnrute sind doch schonmal
gute tips..

(ich würde allerdings auch eher posen angeln/wasserkugel und spinnen,
da muss man nicht ganz soviel gerödel mitschleppen)

wenn du grundangeln willst ( bzw.brandung) an steinpackungen/brecher
dann sei vorsichtig mit deinem geschirr,
da verliert man schonmal das ein oder andere vorfach.

krallenblei brauchste nur bei ordentlich welle,
ansonsten sollten 100 g (+/-) ausreichen .

fürs spinnen dann rute ab 2,70m
schlanke blinker ,wobbler im meeres dekor (blau /grün/schwarz), mit federn am haken oder fliege vorgeschaltet
am besten die drillinge gegen einzelhaken tauschen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Februar 2020)

Ich habe früher mit leichtem mit mittelschweren Gerät sowohl in der Adria als auch in der Nordsee meistens von der Mole auf Grund geangelt.
Als "stärkstes" Gerät" an der Adria habe ich von Felsküsten eine 3,60m Telerute mit einem Wg bis 60gr eingesetzt. Mit einem 40gr Blei bin ich schon weit raus ins Tiefe gekommen. Oft wurden die Köder schon beim Absinken genommen!
Den Rutengriff habe ich zwischen dem Fels verkeilt. Zum Molenangeln empfehle ich ein stabiles Dreibein als Rutenhalter.

Heute würde ich eine (die schwerere Rute) auf Grund legen und eine leichtere mit Pose und Fischfetzen fischen (auf Makrele und Horni).

Das Gerät sollte robust und Salzwasserbeständig sein. Als Rolle gibt's ein aktuelles Modell von DAM, die komplett aus Edelstahl besteht, für das ich mich entscheiden würde.  Als Rute empfehle ich ein Modell, was von der Transportlänge dir am besten zusagt. Anreise mit Zug, Flugzeug? Dann sollte sie gut in.einen Koffer passen. Schnur: 0.35er Mono mit Paternostervorfach mit 0,40er Mundschnüren und 2er bis 8er Haken.

Glöckchen mit Knicklichthalterung als Bißanzeiger und Leuchtpose nicht vergessen!


----------



## phirania (24. Februar 2020)

Imo fängt man dort am besten den Corona Virus....


----------



## Joe G (9. August 2020)

hi Leute,
dieser Tread is noch nicht so alt, da häng ich mich mal mit dran. 
Vorweg, bin eher Anfänger  und bin im Sept an der Adria. Möchte da ein wenig angeln. 
Daheim hab ich schon Barsche und Hechte gefangen. 
Entweder angle ich in der Lagune von der Mole oder evtl vom Steinsteg am Strand. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich meine vorhandenen Angeln nehmen, lese hier aber, dass die vom Salzwasser schon schaden nehmen könnten. 

Sollte ich mir eine Urlaubsangel fürs Salzwasser zulegen ?
Angel + Rolle sollten dann günstig sein, da dies nur im Italienurlaub benutzt wird. 
Kann mir einer was empfehlen ?

Welche Montage ist die Richtige, wenn ich vom Steinsteg am Strand angle ?
Pose, Haken mit Blei auf mehrere Meter Tiefe bringen ?
Hab da null Erfahrung 

Vorab Danke für Infos


----------



## Joe G (28. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahr jetz auch nach Italien in Urlaub und es war ganz interessant für, die Beiträge zu lesen.
Bin auch mehr Anfänger und werd es mal in der Lagune von Venedit/Treporti versuchen. Ich hab da aber keine großen Pläne.
Einfach mal reinwerfen und sehen, ob da was geht.

Bin jetz am schwanken, ob ich es mit meinen vorhandenen Ruten einfach probier, oder mir wg dem Salzwasser schnell noch was günstiges zum ausprobieren kaufe.

@Fanksi
Hat es geklappt mit dem Angeln oder ist das alles Corona zum Opfer gefallen ?
Vll kannst noch was dazu schreiben.

Wenn es interessiert, dann werd ich nach meinem Urlaub mal schreiben, wie es so war 

Bis dahin, Petri


----------



## nostradamus (28. August 2020)

Viel Spaß und fang was!


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. September 2020)

Joe G schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir eine Urlaubsangel fürs Salzwasser zulegen ?


Das muss nicht unbedingt sein, wenn du !!!jeden Tag!!! bzw. nach jedem Angeln deine Rute, Rolle und benutzte Haken/Kunstköder mit Süßwasser abspülst. 
Natürlich ist Gerät besser, welches Salzwassergeeignet ist aber auch das sollte nach jedem Angeln abgespült werden und sich das in der Regel teurere Gerät für "mal probieren" zu kaufen, halte ich nicht für Notwendig.



Joe G schrieb:


> Welche Montage ist die Richtige, wenn ich vom Steinsteg am Strand angle ?


Du kannst dort alle Arten des Angelns praktizieren, Grundangeln, Posenangeln, Spinnfischen. Sogar Spiro und Fliege geht.
Wenn Du Frequenz willst, würde ich zum leichten Posenangeln mit kleinsten Haken raten. Das funktioniert auf der ganzen Welt immer gut. Ich mache das mit meinem Sohn, denn er braucht die Frequenz, da ihm sonst schnell langweilig wird.
Ich selbst lege dann meist noch eine schwerere Rute mit Köderfisch aus, dann kann ich mich um meinen Sohn kümmern und habe nebenbei die Chance auch mal etwas großes an den Haken zu bekommen.
Als Mittelding geht auch leichtes Brandungsangeln/Grundangeln mit ensprechenden Ködern, die man vor Ort bekommt. Hier einfach mal fragen, wo der nächste Angelladen ist. In Spanien ist Decathlon gut verteilt und die haben dort immer Seeringelwürmer, Muscheln etc. zum Brandungsangeln. Ob es die auch in Italien gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Joe G (25. September 2020)

Hi,
kleines Feedback zum Angeln in der Lagune von Venedig.

Vorweg: Wenn man in der Lagune, nicht Meer, angeln möchte, muß man eine "Licenza di Pesca" an einer Poststelle holen. 13 € + 1,50 € Gebühr.
Gilt 3 Monate, is also verschmerzbar. 

Hab dann ein paarmal in der Lagune mit der Spinnrute und Gummifisch geangelt. Ergebnis: Null, nada, niente.
Die vorhandenen Räuber haben sich für meine Gummifische nicht die Bohne interessiert.
Also, Strategieänderung. Hab mir frisches Muschelfleisch von den Steinen geholt und zusätzlich Tintenfischstreifen gekauft.
Mein Gedanke, ein Gummifisch duftet nicht, also muß was echtes her.
Ergebnis, wie vor :-(, ich hatte nicht einen einzigen Biss.

Hab dann aufgegeben. 
Hab dann auch bei den Italienern geschaut. Die haben an der Hauptschnur ca 1,5 m Vorfach. Mono oder Fluorcarbon, und einen kleinen Haken mit Tauwurm.
Das Ganze auf Grund geangelt.

Werd es nächstes nochmal mit der Strategie der Italiener probieren

Zuhause "god thanks" gleich nen kleinen (30 cm) und etwas größeren Hecht (80 cm) an der Angel.
Es geht also  

Petri


----------

